# 69 Alternator & PS pump mount



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

What is the proper way of mounting the alternator and powersteering pump?

My car has a steel strap that runs from the water pump to the top of the alternator, another steel strap that runs from the thermostat housing to the BACK of the alternator(not with the other strap on the front), and a bolt with a spacer/sleeve that holds the bottom of the alternator directly to the cylinder head and allows pulley alignment adjustments.

The PS pump has a stamped bracket that holds the whole things onto the cylinder head. 

Looking at pictures, I am confused. I have seen at least half a dozen ways of getting these things attached to the engine. Some have the alternator on a cast aluminum bracket, others have the two top straps with the bottom held on by a stamped bracket that is mounted to front of the PS pump, etc. 

I have an internally regulated Delco alt. with a Saginaw PS pump with no A/C. The car is an OCT. 1968 (1969 model year) build date. I'd provide pictures, but the engine is out of the car.

What's the right way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Will this way of mounting work with the larger reservoir PS pump?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ibarbuckle said:


> Will this way of mounting work with the larger reservoir PS pump?


Looks correct. You also want to make sure you are using the correct water pump. The early production '69's used the '68 water pump which is 1/2" shorter than the mid-year '69 and up Pontiac water pumps. The pump will measure 4.0" from the pulley flange (where the pulley mounts) to the mounting surface where it bolts on to the engine. The '69 1/2 and up Pontiac water pump measures 4.5". If you get the wrong water pump, you will find that your pulleys will not align and next thing you'll do is go to Home Depot and get a bunch of washers and some longer grade 8 bolts and shim everything out to match the longer water pump length. Ask me how I know.:lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Give up now. Sell the car (to me) and run away. You've embarked on one of the most difficult tasks there are in Pontiac-dom. That along with trying to get a '69 Endura bumper installed "straight and tight" are guaranteed to expand your profanity vocabulary in ways you never thought possible. 

I can probably bring Pontiac Jim to tears just by telling him that on my '69 (which was an early production short-snout car with A/C) I also in a moment of insanity insisted on using an SFI-rated balancer (which lacks the chamfer around its circumference that allows the a/c compressor drive pulley to fit around it), an aftermarket aluminum hi-flow long snout water pump, and a later model higher capacity power steering pump to be able to drive both the power steering and the hydro-boost braking system. He'd probably call what I did "Interesting".... (see definition on a different thread). It literally took me several months of effort and experimenting with various pulleys before I got them all reasonably aligned so as not to toss all the belts every time I hammered it.

Anyway, yes the diagram you posted is correct for '69. If it's not obvious, pay attention to those spacers that go between the face of the power steering pump and the mounting bracket. Those aren't just washers, they're spacers of differing depths and there's only one correct way to put them on. They're critical for making sure your p/s pump drive pulley is "square" with all the others.

Bear


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you. 

Any ideas why so many cars have unique set-ups on them?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ibarbuckle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Any ideas why so many cars have unique set-ups on them?


Because each car is unique, just ask the man who owns one.:thumbsup:

Define "unique"?


----------

